# Quinn Freeway Funds



## karly (8 Feb 2007)

Hi,I am looking at investing at lump sum into one of these funds.Does it make any difference when i invest timewise i.e.should i wait until stocks concerned are lower? 
Do i get more units per euro depending on time of purchase or is it swings and roundabouts.
Would be grateful for any advice or suggestions.Thank you.


----------



## jrewing (8 Feb 2007)

In general, trying to time the market is not recommended, as nobody knows how the price will fluctuate. If you believe the fund is going to rise in the long term, get in early.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2007)

Timing the market is a mug's game. If you have decided to invest then just do it. Especially if you are investing regular contributions and thus benefiting from € cost averaging.


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Feb 2007)

Should you wait?  Maybe.  Until when?  Who knows.

It is generally impossible to predict peaks and troughs, i.e. time the market.

If share prices are lower, then yes, you would get more units.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2007)

Say you invest €1,000. If the unit price when you invest is €10 then you get 100 units. If the unit price when you invest is €100 then you get 10 units. But in both cases your investment is still worth €1,000. What happens after that depends on market and asset performance and nobody can predict that. Over the long term equities/shares are likely to provide returns in excess of other asset classes. Of course a lot depends on what equities (or indices in the case of _QL _since they only offer index trackers) you choose and how they perform. But nobody can predict the future.


----------



## manukev (8 Feb 2007)

i invested lump sums on 3 occasions while trying to wait for the "right time" and failed each time.still happy with quinns funds though,not that im an expert in this field but it is better than having money wasting away in deposit accounts


----------



## slave1 (9 Feb 2007)

As a matter of interest I am exactly 1 year with Rabo and Quinn, both similar investment patterns with good spread, Rabo is negative and Quinn is 11% gross, now winding up my Rabo and moving to Quinn, experiment over, I know the funds are not the same but I had a large spread e.g. 10% here, 10% there etc,
I noticed a previous post regarding Rabo's dip during the summer and thats the driver to my Rabo negative position, before that I was 15% up in 3/4 months
This is not a recommendation for Quinn, just a simple statement of fact


----------



## MugsGame (9 Feb 2007)

This may have more to do with actively managed vs. index tracker, then Rabo vs. Quinn. Also, the underlying equities invested in.


----------



## PMU (9 Feb 2007)

slave1 said:


> As a matter of interest I am exactly 1 year with Rabo and Quinn, both similar investment patterns with good spread, Rabo is negative and Quinn is 11% gross, now winding up my Rabo and moving to Quinn, experiment over, I know the funds are not the same but I had a large spread e.g. 10% here, 10% there etc,
> I noticed a previous post regarding Rabo's dip during the summer and thats the driver to my Rabo negative position, before that I was 15% up in 3/4 months


  Unless you are investing in similar funds (e.g. Iseq trackers) in both institutions it’s unfair to Rabo to say you are 10% down.  Also what do you mean by a large spread?  QL does not change a bid/offer spread, and neither does Rabo (although it does have an initial 0.75% charge). Or do you mean a deviation from the underlying index?   If the Rabo fund is up / down by 10-15% all it means is you have invested in a more volatile fund than the QL one.  If you are down 10% now, and cash in you will need your QL fund to increase by about 12% to make up your loss on Rabo.   Typically you need 5 year time frame to judge these type of investments.


----------



## Darando (9 Feb 2007)

Just wondering about QL Funds. Is there any disadvantages from spread ing your investment over say 5 or 6 funds?  I undersatnd that I will be dealing with 6 risks etc.. but I mean in relation to fees - will spreading a small investemnt over many funds hurt me in terms of cost of maintanance?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Feb 2007)

_QL _funds charge 1%, 1.2% or 1.5% reducing to 0.5%, 0.7% and 1% respectively after 15 years. As such which fund you choose will dictate the charges that apply. Whether or not it makes sense to spread over multiple funds really depends in your investment goals, timeframes, attiude to risk/volatility, existing investments etc. etc. No easy answer at least without a lot more detail about your overall personal/financial situation.


----------



## Financeguru (9 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Timing the market is a mug's game. If you have decided to invest then just do it. Especially if you are investing regular contributions and thus benefiting from € cost averaging.



Would totally agree there, investors get caught up with the notion of timing, its time not timing that makes better sense.


----------



## slave1 (9 Feb 2007)

> Also what do you mean by a large spread?


As in, I placed my monies in as many baskets as possible, I did not put it all in one fund, I put a bit in them all
I know this is not a 100% like with like comparison and I am aware of the short/long term approach of looking at things.
It's still a fact however, by putting a bit in all of Rabo and a bit in -virtually- all of Quinn, results after 12 months are what they are


----------



## ShaneMc (12 Feb 2007)

Clubman,

Just curious about the reducing management fee. I read that it reduces after 15 years, however do you know how they reflect this. As the fee is deducted daily within the fund will they beging to calculate two prices, one with a full mgt fee and another with half?  

Maybe im missing something simple here....


----------



## ClubMan (12 Feb 2007)

Charges are reflected in the daily unit price so I presume that they do indeed automatically apply different charges to units that are under 15 years old and those that are over.


----------



## Jimmyn (12 Feb 2007)

Quinn say they have no entry or exit fees. I was reading the application form for Quinn-Life. It says on encashment that they take out 20% (capital gains tax-fair enough) +3% which makes 23%. I understand the 20% but not the 3%. Surely only CGT should be paid. They say this takes care of any tax liability. Can anyone clarify whether it should be 20 or 23%? 

They also say that the tax rate is charged on the value at encashment minus sum invested. Should sum invested not be appreciated by inflation to give present value of sum invested and this should be taken from value at encashment before applying the tax charge. I know this is applied to property when calculating CGT. 

Hope this question is in the right area (re: Quinn Funds) as it is very tax based.


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Feb 2007)

23% is the standard rate of taxation for such funds and all other providers deduct the same, not just Quinn Life.

The extra 3% is to compensate the Exchequer from moving from a net to gross roll up basis on the taxation of funds/life assurance policies.


----------



## badgambler (13 Feb 2007)

WHat is the difference between the Pride & Joy and the savings accounts?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Feb 2007)

There doesn't seem to be much if any other than the possibility of creating some sort of trust or something similar. It was discussed here in another thread a while back. My reading of the two brochures/terms & conditions didn't spot any major differences between the two. But I am not a lawyer.


----------



## badgambler (14 Feb 2007)

I was thinking that bu thought there must be a major difference!


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2007)

Why *must *there be? Have you spotted any by reading the brochures and terms & conditions? Seems to me that it's mainly a marketing thing to distinguish the _Pride & Joy _offering from the bog standard equivalent. Nothing wrong with that but it is a little confusing. As I say the only difference to the normal regular contribution _Freeway _product that I can see is that you can sign a trust form binding you to making decisions in the best interests of the child. See the .


----------



## Carpenter (15 Feb 2007)

I agree with ClubMan, I've studied the policy documents and website FAQ; this appears to be purely a distinction for marketing purposes.


----------

